# TNT handling nows there a first!



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Hi All 

Just had to post this as did make me smile every couple of weeks we get our big trade deliveries arrive via TNT now they are pretty good with our stuff and its usually always the same guy who delivers but this time a new guy arrived lovinley clutching a small box with 6 huge boxes carefully placed behind him turns out he's herper and has snakes and seeing the box had live harmless reptiles written on it he'd had the baby snake sat in his cab and kept it warm bless 

If only all TNT drivers were like this  
cheers for rading paula


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

tnt aren't too bad at least they deliver on time all the time!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

nice one, our local guy is the same.. he always asks questions and when i had snakes delivered he always stopped to look at them.


----------



## Anna89 (Sep 18, 2008)

awww, what a lovely guy!! i've got a delivery off them tomoro - 3 red beardies - hope their as careful!


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

LOl yeah he was at the door chatting for ages LOl i had a before 10.30am delivery bet his next lot will be a bit late lOl

snakie was fine and very unstressed  lol only a shame bought as a suncream which is a plaines corn hybrid or harvest corn and they has mistyped and got a lil male sunkissed instead LOL

not a issue mind as i had an odd female 
p xx


----------



## tashaprincess (Sep 18, 2008)

awww thats so good of him!


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

Thats a great little story,nice to hear of people being interested rather than the standard "EEEEWWWW"


----------



## kieran8143 (Mar 10, 2008)

that was nice of him wasnt it! lets hope that everyone is like that with TNT and dont treat it like its a normal box


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

LOl it was to be honest my normal TNT man is fine not a reptile fan knows whats in the boxes and treats them with respect  I would say TNT are not bad at all for domestic couriers 

I used to use amtrac years ago they were fantastic bring reps up from geoff clark in devon to the soouth east often in cabs I even had loads of live rodends in lab cages delivered without any probs those were the days LOL
paula xx


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

The TNT guy who delivers to the shop isn't a rep keeper, but is very good with the boxes. He always asks if he can wait while I open it up, he's always interested in what he's been looking after for us this time!

Paula - love the new avatar!


----------

